# Congrats Kalpik, Our new Super Mod.



## Pathik (Feb 22, 2008)

Congoratis..


----------



## nvidia (Feb 22, 2008)

Congrats Kalpik

Vaibavs dreams are shattered now i guess...


----------



## din (Feb 22, 2008)

Kalpik ? Another penguin ?


----------



## slugger (Feb 22, 2008)

*Congrats buddy!!!

gr8 going*


----------



## Count Dracula (Feb 22, 2008)

Congrats dude.Kalpik must be really happy now .


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 22, 2008)

Why aren't the Windows Guys nominated for Moderation? Why not anandk, Vishal, infra......


----------



## Faun (Feb 22, 2008)

congrats 

whats up with super mod ?


----------



## nvidia (Feb 22, 2008)

T159 said:


> congrats
> 
> whats up with super mod ?


Digit forum has no Mods... Only super mods...


----------



## krazzy (Feb 22, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 22, 2008)

congrats


----------



## Faun (Feb 22, 2008)

nvidia said:


> Digit forum has no Mods... Only super mods...


k  
contrast b/w a mod and super mod ?


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 22, 2008)

congo dude.

@ t159, mod is someone who moderate limited assigned forum. Super mod is one who can mod all the forums. but i think digit forum will continue to have only super mod. so he is a super mod.


----------



## Faun (Feb 22, 2008)

^^k
make Choto Cheeta a super mod too


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 22, 2008)

Congrats dude!


----------



## nvidia (Feb 22, 2008)

T159 said:


> k
> contrast b/w a mod and super mod ?


SM will have more rights compared to mods. But there are no mods in the forum, so it wont make any difference. See this - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showgroups.php


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 22, 2008)

Congratulations!



gx_saurav said:


> Why aren't the Windows Guys nominated for Moderation? Why not anandk, Vishal, infra......



Looks like someone is JEALOUS


----------



## din (Feb 22, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Why aren't the Windows Guys nominated for Moderation? Why not anandk, Vishal, infra......



1. Stop calling windows guys n lin guys !! I was just joking calling him penguin, I was not in a serious mood at all.

2. Anand had some controversies before (no hard feelings !) and I do not think he was very active helping others or moderating / managing users in a nice way. No, I am not at all against him, I like and respect him very much, he used to post a lot of useful tech news as well, I was telling I do not think he will be able to manage others. Just my opinion though.

3. Vishal and Infra are very nice persons and both of them are excellent choice for Mod position. I am not sure whether they are interested / whether Admins contacted them / whether they are busy with other things. But I agree both of them will be cool mods.

4. Do not call Vishal or Infra as Windows guys !! Thats like insulting them lol. I mean to say Vishal post a lot of things regarding windows, he helps everyone in win problems and Infra does the same, whether its Win or Lin, he help people  a lot. But the  "Windows Guys" (or Linux Guys or Mac Guys) sounds like fan boys (lol atleast in this forum !!) and they were / are never fan boys.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Feb 22, 2008)

Congrats Kalpik!
One of the best members we have on the forum!
Keep it up!


----------



## din (Feb 22, 2008)

Oops I forgot to wish him.

Hearty Congrats Kalpik. I called you penguin just for joking ok ?


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 22, 2008)

Congrats Kalpik !

Looks like we'll have to be more careful with one-more mod being added


----------



## ico (Feb 22, 2008)

Congrats Kalpik.........


----------



## 2kewl (Feb 22, 2008)

Congrats Kalpik!

bwt Digitians, in general, are a disciplined lot. Mods don't have lot to do here


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 22, 2008)

hey kalpik congrats,you are the perfect choice for this.

It also means you have to frequent here more often too.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 22, 2008)

nvidia said:


> Congrats Kalpik
> 
> Vaibavs dreams are shattered now i guess...


 
*U are in my messenger list as friend then why are u always against me in this forum...!!*

Congracs  *Kalpik*


----------



## QwertyManiac (Feb 22, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Why aren't the *Windows Guys* nominated for Moderation? Why not anandk, Vishal, infra......



You just said it, and that is why. To you all souls are either Win, Lin or Mac, none human. Sick.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 22, 2008)

I say we need to make infra_red_dude and Choto Cheeta supermods. They too are really helpful.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 22, 2008)

Me said:
			
		

> Or you can appoint our trustworthy old (and non-fanboyistic ) members like Infra, Kalpik, Choto, Vishal should be made Mods.


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=755157&postcount=44


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 22, 2008)

Whine if they do, whine if they don't.

Congrats Kalpik, I got me eyes on you muchacho   [..or is it the other way around..]


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 22, 2008)

guys you are ruining it all,STFU,Admins and mods know better.


----------



## kalpik (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone! This was really unexpected  Ill try to do my best as a mod here 

@gx: Please ask the admins why they appointed me, you will not get answers on this thread. And please don't convert this thread into an OS war.


----------



## New (Feb 22, 2008)

Congrats Kalpik*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 22, 2008)

^ rofl

^ rofl 

@ gx, shanthanu is MVP and he is a mod na?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 22, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> ^ rofl
> 
> ^ rofl
> 
> @ gx, shanthanu is MVP and he is a mod na?


only helpfun non fanboys can be mods. hence gx_saurav and praka123 don't qualify.
at the same time, choto cheeta and infra_red_dude make the cut easily.


----------



## anandk (Feb 22, 2008)

Congrats Kalpik ! 

And just for the records, _*since*_ my name was mentioned here by one or two ... Thanx but modding just wouldnt interest me.


----------



## kalpik (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks 

Guys, can we please stop discussing who should be made mod and who should not? If you people have nothing else to talk about on this thread, i might as well lock it


----------



## Pathik (Feb 22, 2008)

^^ But remember.. 
"With Great Power, comes Greater Responsibility."
- Uncle Ben.


----------



## subratabera (Feb 22, 2008)

Congrats Kalpik.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Feb 22, 2008)

ok.... kalpik, first, a treat from your side, and then congrats from my side......kiddin....congrats..


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 22, 2008)

Congratulations Kalpik. No doubt you got moderation, you truly deserve it. I know you'll do a great job as a moderator.


----------



## mehulved (Feb 22, 2008)

saurav, it's digit moderators and not windows/linux/mac moderators. C'mon you don't need to whine everytime.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 22, 2008)

Badhai ho kalpik bhai.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 22, 2008)

kalpik in green looks cool.

hey guys how come pathik usually comes to know about it the earliest and he is the one who starts such threads?I smell something fishy here.lol.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 22, 2008)

Congrats Kalpik bhaiyya! 



The_Devil_Himself said:


> kalpik in green looks cool.
> 
> hey guys how come pathik usually comes to know about it the earliest and he is the one who starts such threads?I smell something fishy here.lol.


Look at his post count!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 22, 2008)

Congrats Kalpik!!!!


----------



## vivekrules (Feb 22, 2008)

ey.. Congratzzz ......


----------



## din (Feb 22, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> hey guys how come pathik usually comes to know about it the earliest and he is the one who starts such threads?I smell something fishy here.lol.



Hes running fast between every section, post wherever he can and I think he might have seen Kalpik changing from blue to green


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Feb 22, 2008)

^^ lol.

Congratulations


----------



## phreak0ut (Feb 22, 2008)

Congrats kalpik.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 22, 2008)

Congratulations  brother


----------



## kalpik (Feb 22, 2008)

Thank you all


----------



## Pathik (Feb 23, 2008)

Hum hum hai, baaki sab paani kum hai..  at ravi,anirudh,din


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 23, 2008)

^^hehe,we should give you some award or something for starting max. no. of threads with happy b'day and congrats word in them.I dont know how you get to know about it so fast,lol,I never visit that forum leaders page.

congrats to you too..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 23, 2008)

@The_Devil_Himself

I guess Pathik every day wins the award for being the highest poster


----------



## Pathik (Feb 23, 2008)

Heh.. Its just that I went to see the forum leaders page to check whether Asfaq was there or not, after seeing that New Admin topic and found kalpik..
And for the happy bday thread thingy I think Choto started the trend..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 23, 2008)

> And for the happy bday thread thingy I think Choto started the trend..



its really feels nice to see a joy full face when u wish a b'day to any one


----------



## mayanksharma (Feb 23, 2008)

wow...its been long...very long indeed! 
Anyways...Nice title!!   
Atleast now i can call for special requests!!  lol


----------



## Tech.Masti (Feb 23, 2008)

congratulation *kalpik* bhai


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 23, 2008)

Congos Kalpik  
Big responsibilities ahead now, ehh ?


----------



## int86 (Feb 23, 2008)

Dont know about Kalpik, but it was a good news to me.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 23, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> its really feels nice to see a joy full face when u wish a b'day to any one


Yep.. So i continued it.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 23, 2008)

congrats kalpik sir


----------



## tuxfan (Feb 23, 2008)

Ah! At last! Better late than never 

Congrats Kalpik. Enjoy the responsibility.  And now crush all Win/Mac supporters with an iron hand


----------



## kalpik (Feb 23, 2008)

^^ Heh.. lol  

Thanks all you guys!


----------



## d1g1t (Feb 23, 2008)

What? Why? O_O


----------



## Pathik (Feb 23, 2008)

^^ Ah! 1 post wonder -> 10 post wonder.


----------



## kalpik (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks a lot for all your wishes guys, i really appreciate it. I'm locking this thread so that we can concentrate on better things on the forum


----------

